# Vending Permit



## M.A.D. (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi,
A concert promoter has requested a State of Maine Vending permit with my application to sell my shirts at a concert. Do all states have these permits? Is this the same as registering to pay sales tax? I don't see anything on the State website about vending permits.

Thanks,
Roy


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Just look through the Maine secretary of state website. These links might help you out. Good luck!

Maine Business Answers

http://www.maine.gov/businessanswers/BLA.shtml


----------



## pitbell85 (Mar 12, 2008)

You may want to check with an attorney to make sure you don't end up in hot water. It is probably the same as a retailer/merchant certificate, but you may need something in order to stand in public and sell...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Typically, if a vendor permit is required, it's the city or county that is asking for it. If you don't see where the state is requiring it, you may want to check with the city/county the concert is in.


----------

